# Person-weiß / Hintergrund-Schwarz



## *ChAoS* c0r (2. Mai 2002)

hi, glaube überschrift sagt alles, aber nochma : Ich würde gerne eine Figur aus einem Bild Weiß, und den Hintergrund Weiß machen, also aus Bunt - Schwarz weiß. Wie mach ich das??? (Es sollte PUR sein, also nicht Grayscale... Der Man komplett weiß usw...)


Nochwas, Wer mir Photos von Menschen geben könnte (Am besten eins Frontal, und eines wo der Man/die Frau ca 60 ° nach Links und rechts schaut..) Danke im vorraus...


----------



## paraphan (2. Mai 2002)

bild - modus - graustufen
eventuell noch ein bischen mit mit der tonwertkorrektur herumspielen, je nachdem wie stark weiss oder schwarz das bild sein soll...


----------



## g-zus (2. Mai 2002)

wenn du grad' viel genug Zeit und Lust hast, Umrisse mit Lassotool oder einem anderen nachzeichnen, dann 

Bearbeiten>Fläche Füllen>Weiß

Dann

Auswahl>Auswahl umkehren

Bearbeiten>Fläche Füllen>Schwarz

et voilà!


----------



## cocoon (2. Mai 2002)

Oder:
- Sättigung verringern
- Kontrast und Helligkeit hochdruhen


----------



## freekazoid (2. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@ chaos:
um ein effektives 2-farb-bid zu bekommen kannst du auf [Bild|Einstellen|Schwellenwert] gehen und dort deine einstellungen vornehmen.
zwar hast du dann noch nicht das gewünschte 'mann weiss, hintergrund schwarz'-bild, aber schwarzweiss isses 
wenn du es halt effektiv haben willst wie beschrieben, dann kommste nicht wirklich um die auswahl rum. seis jetzt mit dem lasso- oder dem pfad-tool.


----------



## *ChAoS* c0r (2. Mai 2002)

Erstmal danke @ All, habt mir alle geholfen, einige mehr , andre weniger, im endeffekt hab ich erst Parapans Methode genommen, und mit g-zus nachbearbeitet, such jetz nur noch bilden mit Menschen drauf... am besten wie oben beschrieben eins Frontal, 1 60 ° von der kamara gesehen nach links und eins 60° von der Kamara gesehen nach rechts... danke im vorraus


----------



## Virtual Freak (2. Mai 2002)

*ich weiss nich ganz was du meinst*

aber ich hab mal 2 dingens gemacht die ich denke könnten deine wünsche erfüllen

Links:

Photo..mensch markiert (Mit lasso oder Zauberstab) dann Hintergrund schwarz gefüllt...und beim typen mit dem schwellenwert gespielt.

Rechts:

Typ mit lasso markiert...und schwarz und weiss gefüllt...

Greetz VF


----------

